# converting fridge to 12v/propane



## pnutzhome (Mar 18, 2009)

hello...was wondering what would be involved in converting a 120v medium size fridge to a 12v/propane 

thx


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

more than its worth,its a whole differant type of refrigerant system. look on ebay for the type you want. there used in rvs


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If you're going to use a 12V to 120V inverter, get one that's true sine wave. 

Refrigeration compressors are pretty high-strung, and don't do well on modified sine wave. 

The starting surge current on a typical refrigerator is about 6-8 times the running current. The inverter (and battery) needs to be able to produce this current for about 2 seconds.

Rob


----------

